# List installed pkgs NOT required by any pkg



## Seeker (Nov 27, 2009)

How to this with pkg_info?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 27, 2009)

It's easier to use ports-mgmt/pkg_cutleaves or pkg_delete the leaves indicated by ports-mgmt/portmaster.


----------



## Seeker (Nov 27, 2009)

Excelent!
Thx!


----------

